
A Closer Look at the SpaceX Emergency Operations Tesla Model 3 - CarCooler
https://www.teslaoracle.com/2020/09/01/spacex-emergency-operations-car-tesla-model-3/
======
mrlonglong
Big plus is that you can drive them in space or on the moon!

